# Great experience with RSK tech online designer!



## cacjones (Feb 9, 2010)

I just completed my online design software garment designing Lab this week and I have to say hats off to rsk
tech! RSK Tech - Get your own Online T-shirt Designer and E-Commerce Software Solution
I'm in a small niche market and in the US. This is just the little growing company that could in the UK. I researched the heck out of these places before taking the plunge. They came through all the way... great up front pricing,(beware, I saw some crazy stuff out there) easy to navigate admin area. There was nothing missing from this software. The staff works they're tail off for you. Very friendly.Always eager to help. I've been with them for 3 months and they already have a new version up and running. Some would say why not just bite the bullet, spend a few K buy the software once? I love the rsk bus. plan because I benefit from the continuous upgrades. I wish I could buy all my tech on lease and just "trade" up when a new version was avaible. Now that the base of my site is up, I just had to tell everyone all about them.
Fabulous!


----------



## Felicity (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi thanks for that positive feedback. I have been looking into this for over 18 months and feel like i have been in a revolving door! 
We are currently getting Joomla site going. Do you know if rsk tech can be plugged into an existing website or is it stand alone?

thanks


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, it can be plugged into your website using iframe.

Another vote for RSKtech.


----------



## Ktek (Sep 7, 2010)

cacjones said:


> I just completed my online design software garment designing Lab this week and I have to say hats off to rsk
> tech! RSK Tech - Get your own Online T-shirt Designer and E-Commerce Software Solution
> I'm in a small niche market and in the US. This is just the little growing company that could in the UK. I researched the heck out of these places before taking the plunge. They came through all the way... great up front pricing,(beware, I saw some crazy stuff out there) easy to navigate admin area. There was nothing missing from this software. The staff works they're tail off for you. Very friendly.Always eager to help. I've been with them for 3 months and they already have a new version up and running. Some would say why not just bite the bullet, spend a few K buy the software once? I love the rsk bus. plan because I benefit from the continuous upgrades. I wish I could buy all my tech on lease and just "trade" up when a new version was avaible. Now that the base of my site is up, I just had to tell everyone all about them.
> Fabulous!


It looks interesting.

Any idea on ballpark pricing on this? I don't see any info printed on their website.


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Link dead guess they're out of business


----------

